# Goodridge brake lines



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

I am trying to find some goodridge brake lines, but I cant seem to find some for my car. Do they make any? If not, does another company make some?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well in your sig it says you have a drum to disc conversion so you'd have to buy the brake lines for whatever disc brakes you have.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

sno said:


> well in your sig it says you have a drum to disc conversion so you'd have to buy the brake lines for whatever disc brakes you have.


I am saying that I plan to do the drum to disc conversion. I havent done it yet. In any case, even if I had did, I still would not have needed stainless steel braided brake lines. Whats more, I cant even seem to find some for the NX2000.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> I am saying that I plan to do the drum to disc conversion. I havent done it yet. In any case, even if I had did, I still would not have needed stainless steel braided brake lines. Whats more, I cant even seem to find some for the NX2000.


Yes, Goodridge makes them for our B13's, as I have a set on mine. I have a buddy that can get them pretty cheap. PM me if you want contact info.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Off the subject "johnand"... I knew your name looked familiar. I did a web-search and found your site that illustrated your auto-to-manny swap. That site is great. The illustrations helped me out tremendously while I was changing my clutch. You are a great asset to the B13 community. Now I get to thank you. Thanks.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

darufone said:


> Off the subject "johnand"... I knew your name looked familiar. I did a web-search and found your site that illustrated your auto-to-manny swap. That site is great. The illustrations helped me out tremendously while I was changing my clutch. You are a great asset to the B13 community. Now I get to thank you. Thanks.


Thanks for the compliment :thumbup:


----------



## Presea08 (Feb 22, 2003)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> I am trying to find some goodridge brake lines, but I cant seem to find some for my car. Do they make any? If not, does another company make some?


I am currently using APP SS BRAKE LINES on my B13(using SR20DET S15's lines).The rears had been converted to AD7HA.
U can consider this as an option.
The costs is abt 350 SING Dollar inclusive of bleeding and installation.


----------

